# how long does it take for the tooth to come up



## holl1109

from seeing a little bit of it under gum?

yesterday i noticed a line, and today i can see the tooth and def feel the top of it. how long does it take to pop up usually? x


----------



## history_girls

we are on our first two teeth - first one popped through two weeks ago but is only about 2mm above her gum now.

It is taking for ever...


----------



## littleblonde

can take ages. I can feel 3. The 1st 1 i felt at least a month ago. She can be in so much pain. Then it stops then starts again.


----------



## RJsMum

With DS, once it looked a bit like a blister it took a few days from that point. But saying that, he started teething about 3 months...first two teeth through at 5.5 and 6 mos....2nd 2 teeth weren't through until 8-8.5 mos.


----------



## bubbles123

Can take ages I think. I can see his bottom 2 in his gums really clearly, have done for well over 2 months. I can feel his top teeth too when he bites on my finger and his gums are rock hard all over. But still no teeth!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

for us, once you can just feel the tooth cutting the gum, its generally only taken a few days till it is clearly visable, then maybe another week till its fully through. My LO is on his 5th now x


----------



## Helabela

Sophie was teething around 3 months and her 1st tooth cut at 5 n half months at bottom, the ne next to it followed a couple of days later. Shes still teething badly, i thought she might get a break from it for a couple of months but no luck, may take another 2 months before the next two are through :(


----------



## Neferet

With Isaac it generally takes a few days.


----------



## holl1109

it has completely cut through now and has moved up a little. im surprised at how well she is taking it.


----------



## AimeeM

Nathan went from having no teeth to two really big ones in about 3 weeks!


----------

